# Saturday thought



## Hank R (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 9, 2021)

That's the out of the box kind of thinking we need.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 9, 2021)

Great idea!  I'll go now and wait. LOL


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2021)

Absolutely!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 9, 2021)

yup but I would like mine out of the big brown bottle 1.75 liter.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks Brokenhandle for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

